# Crotch rockets



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok as y'all know I'm a female...well I want to get a crotch rocket but I'm a bit short 5'3". I sat on my friends Ninja 600 today and I tip toe it. Does anyone know of a place to get a lowering kit and stuff like that, or info on lowering it. I'm looking for a bike right now, any one have any suggestions. I'm looking at a Ninja 600 or something around there like a CBR but really like the Ninjas 

Any info would be helpful


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Have you ridden before? You can get lowering kits no problem. You can get them on ebay, its just a link that goes under your seat. Have you considered the ninja 250 to start with or have you ridden before. Im an avid rider and if you have not ridden before I suggest the 250 as its cheap, easy to resale and easier on a new rider.

Diamond Powersports Fully Adjustable Lowering Link For Kawasaki Motorcycles - KneeDraggers.com

Kawasaki


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ninja???? boooo

i have an R6 and im barely 5' (would love to get an R1, but its just too much bike for me)

anyway, like OFK said unless u have riden before i would go with something lighter. i had a little honda when i first started out.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I had a sweet R6s, the limited edition but now Im on a CBR 600RR. Trust me you dont need a 1000. Most cant ride to that bikes ability. I can smoke 8 out of 10 1000's in the curves!!










http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/orderpage.aspx?pi=0HH600RM050221&po=221


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with OFK my father and I both are into motorcyles and things of that nature so startimg off small would be your best bet.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

listen to OFK. You don't want to get a bigger bike then you can handle starting out. I have not ridden but my husband does. He is looking to get a new bike when he comes back from overseas and even he is not sure if he wants to get a 1000 yet. Get something cheap and easy to learn on. If you lay it down it wont be as rough (for you and the bike).


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I can flat out lay it down racing motorcycles, not pro or nothing but I do ride in the advanced class on the track and I dont need a 1000! Thats just WAY to much bike for everyday riding. The 600 is more than enough for most people. If you change the stock gearing, do the -1+2 on the sprockets it completely changes the 600.

A smaller bike is going to be ALOT more forgiving and even then there is little room for error. I have done 165mph on my bike, there is no need for more. Now on my friends 1000,over 200mph, but why????


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I was looking to get a 600 to start with, probably wouldnt go anywhere over that. I think I would be happy just having a 600. I have ridden dirt bikes before but not a sport bike but I'm fast to learn. 

So I would probably get a 600, but I was on a ninja site and they told me that I should just tip toe it or put one foot on my brake and flat foot the other side which doesnt sound too bad. The only thing I'm worried about is the handling because everyone has said that it does mess up the handling.

Yea our friend has the ninja 636 and hes doing the 1 down 2 up soon. He just made his own exhaust and it sounds nice...he has an '05 and he can get alot of bigger bikes on take off. It's a nice bike
'


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

if you like the team green bikes they make a dzr600 or somthin like that you might wan t to look into, ive always been a yami fan tho, id check consumer reports also.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

intensive said:


> if you like the team green bikes they make a dzr600 or somthin like that you might wan t to look into, ive always been a yami fan tho, id check consumer reports also.


I tried looking it up on google...do you think you can post a link or a pic....THANKS!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Let us know what you get. When you come to a stop you can just slide one cheek of the seat and flat foot it. Its no big deal. Also are you familiar with counter steering?


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

> if you like the team green bikes they make a dzr600 or somthin like that you might wan t to look into, ive always been a yami fan tho, id check consumer reports also.


You might be referring to the Kawasaki ZZR 600. Its a great beginner bike, and is cheap on insurance because its technically not a sportsbike. It is sport touring which means it has the looks and manuverability without the performance of a factory race bike like the 600RR or 636. The only drawback to this bike that Ive heard of is newbies out grow this bike very fast. Like OFK mentioned upgrades can solve this. You can easily find a nice used one for $4000-5000.

2008 Kawasaki ZZR600 - Top Speed


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think this is one of the best bikes you can get for money whether your a beginner of experience rider.

Suzuki SV650 OR SV650S(sporty version)

Suzuki SV650 Review | Best Beginner Motorcycles

2008 Suzuki SV650 - Top Speed


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Also are you familiar with counter steering?





Marine1 said:


> You might be referring to the Kawasaki ZZR 600.





Marine1 said:


> I think this is one of the best bikes you can get for money whether your a beginner of experience rider.


Ok OFK...no I've never heard of it...please tell me...

the ZZR600 just looks funny no offense and the Suzuki SV650 OR SV650S I just dont like at all....it isnt my style

But thank you for your input


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea thats what i was thinking about.

counter steering, when you go into a turn, lets say a left turn, you actually turn the wheel slightly right and lean into it, alot of people dont even think about it at first, like on a bmx bike going really fast around wide turns, even on dirtbikes somtimes....but then again i was never a fan of hard turning on dirt bikes...they never liked me, i ate dirt alot


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

it kinda looks like ofk is doing a lil counter steering in his sweet pic mentioned up top


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The reason I asked is because the way you ride dirt and street are totally different in steering. ON streetbikes you countersteer. Its weird at first but its how it works. To go left you push on the right handle bar, to go right you push on the left. Its opposite of what you would think and gives some newer riders a rough time at first, especially in situations where quick thinking is involved.

By the way, I just sold my bike today to a guy in Atlanta, he drove up and got a few hours ago!!!! But I have an r6 already picked out!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Gotcha! Thanks for the for warning...I'm sure I can figure it out...


So why did you sell your bike?


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

ok wait a second i reread this...one of you says you steer right to go left and OFK says you push right to go left so that would be regular steering...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I highly recommend you take a motorcycle safety course...usually offered at the local community college. I also suggest you get something smaller then a 600. I started on a GSX-R 600 at normal height(way to high for me at 5'3", but that's how I learned to ride) I was soooo happy when I lowered it just a bit...wish I would have done it sooner, but I enjoyed the mountains and curvey roads so I was afraid of messing up the geometry of the bike. So I suggest having it done professionally, I am also very light so I had the suspension tuned to my body weight.

So you want to take alot of these things into consideration when you go out and purchase a bike...

Don't just buy a bike cause someone said to, and because they say another one suck "just cause" (If you ask me I say go Suzuki )

Sit on a lot of bikes and buy used, it hurts less to drop a used bike, cause you will drop it! I would suggest buying a cheap bike you are comfortable with and don't care about at first...because you will feel more confident when you upgrade later (even if it is just 6months)

Invest in good gear, it is your protection between you and the road...and you will meet the road (I had the honor of meeting the road face first!) Always wear a helmet even if your "just moving it" especially at first...the most accidents happen at the slowest speeds!

*I highly suggest in the meantime you pick up a book called "Total Control" by Lee Parks*


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh trust me, I aint buying a brand new bike for a long time. I plan on buying a used one and def. want to sit on a bunch of bikes...like i said on another forum it's gonna be a long day when I finally go searching! lol I sat on my friends ninja and I liked it. but i'll keep searching. In Florida we have to take a safety course to get our MC endorsment. So I have no choice! . 

I plan on getting kevlar jeans, a riding jacket, a helmet, and some boots and gloves. 

Thanks for your suggestions. 

I talked to some other chicks on a ninja forum and a guy my height too and they all said that they got use to only having one foot on the ground....I dont want to do a lower link due to the fact it messes with handling...so Idk when the time comes I'll decide what to do....but I got to save up money because I'm not financing....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, push on the right you go right, push on the left you go left!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

It's ok OFK. 

I get it now


----------

